# OSB Cover for Swarm Traps Gets Well Propolized



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I used OSB scraps for bait hive lids and the bees seem to over propolize the rough panel. Makes it more and more attractive every year.


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

Do you find the propolis really helps attract swarms?

I've caught 4 swarms this years, three of them were in old smelly half rotted out equipment I got from another beekeeper. They don't touch my new stuff, and didn't even need any LGO to find these old boxes.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

tanksbees said:


> Do you find the propolis really helps attract swarms?I've caught 4 swarms this years, three of them were in old smelly half rotted out equipment I got from another beekeeper. They don't touch my new stuff, and didn't even need any LGO to find these old boxes.


What makes a new hive old and smelly? Propolis and wax adhered to the box. I age brand new traps by melting propolis and wax onto the inside with a heat gun. A few drops of LGO melted into the mix doesn't hurt. These brand new bait hives treated with my exclusive treatment were an immediate success. Old comb is an essential ingredient also for a high success rate.


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

When i clean up gear the propolis ,dirty old wax chunks, bits of pollen laden comb, any thing that will come out of there,,, is formed into a crude log. Warm it with a small torch flame and make some smears on top,sides,frame tops ect. This increases the sucess rate of new swarm traps at least 2 to 3 times. It is at least as important as the Swarm Lure.


----------

